# Bass players



## Valnyr (Aug 31, 2010)

How many of you are bass players?


----------



## Vo (Aug 31, 2010)

5-string low B.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh ooh, me me! *waves hand frantically* :O


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

right here man, 2 4-strings looking to get a 5


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a 5 string. I currently use my dads which is a Godin brand. I really want to get a peavy 5 string.


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

im looking at this one, the silver to be exact. it freaking beautiful


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks sweet! 

What style do you play?


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> That looks sweet!
> 
> What style do you play?



fingerstyle, i can about play with my ring and pinky as good as my pointer and middle fingers


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 31, 2010)

Right here, 4 strings only, though. 5 strings tend to sound tacky unless they're too expensive. Blues/ska/psychedelic are my genres.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 31, 2010)

I played bass for about a year straight, and it was fun, but gave up for a while to focus on classical guitar for a while. There is a problem with finger nails; they don't work so well on bass.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Sep 1, 2010)

bass guy right here brah. 5 string jazz and 4 string jazz looking to get a nice warwick or smith.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 1, 2010)

Four string. Mostly use it for sampling, but I'm seriously trying to get into slap/popping. 

I've also got a two string whamola that I built. I dig using it for weird drone/metal shit. I think it might be the only one in existence.


----------

